
I’ve Looked at Airbnb and It’s Way Worse Than You Think - negrit
https://medium.com/@sfhousingrightscommittee/an-open-letter-to-airbnb-emey-about-housing-and-prop-f-8d1bfb84356
======
ccvannorman
so, the first article "I've read prop F and its worse than you think" focuses
on the insane powers the prop gives to neighbors who want to file complaints
or sue other neighbors, and this article's defense is "oh but suing costs
money and will rarely happen", yet "citizens need to have power to punish
violaters because otherwise the laws won't be enforced".

Which is it?

